# Horse breed QUIZ!



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thought this would be fun...
they are numbered to make it easier to answer:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10. last one, my horse:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I'm pretty bad at this but I'll give it a go..

1. mini
2. gypsy vanner
3. shetland
4. ?!?! I'm just gonna guess qh..
5. paso fino maybe?
6. standardbred?
7. mustang
8. umm..I'm gonna guess welsh pony?
9. appy
10. tb cross..not sure with what D=


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

1. Mini
2. Gypsy (possibly drum horse)
3. Welsh
4. Thoroughbred
5. Quarter Horse
6. Warmblood
7. Mustang? I know it's in Az 
8. Exmoor?
9. Knapstub comes to mind (sp?) but could be Appy or POA
10. TB?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> I think I'm pretty bad at this but I'll give it a go..
> 
> 1. mini
> 2. gypsy vanner
> ...


rockyxpony- one right , and a nearly with no. 10 just to give everyone else a clue



CheyAut said:


> 1. Mini
> 2. Gypsy (possibly drum horse)
> 3. Welsh
> 4. Thoroughbred
> ...


CheyAut- 6 1/2 right!, the 1/2 is with no. 10


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I can't be all wrong, can I? Here goes:
1. Shetland
2. Gypsy Vanner
3. no clue
4. Thoroughbred
5. QH? unsure because of the colouring, but otherwise sure looks like it.
6. no clue #2
7. mustang, if that's actually a breed
8. going with Exmoor as per CheyAut
9. Knabstrup
10. Loved


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

1) Shetland?

2) Drum Horse

3) Haflinger

4) Thoroughbred

5) Quarter Horse

6) I'm really stumped on this one.... I guess Warmblood even though i know i'm wrong

7) Mustang

8) Exmoor Pony

9) Knabstrup

10) Appendix QH (QHxTB)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

speedy da fish said:


> rockyxpony- one right , and a nearly with no. 10 just to give everyone else a clue


aww man, I thought I'd do a little better than that! haha ah well..


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

1. mini
2. Shire
3. Welsh
4. tb
5. QH
6. Warmblood
7. Mustang
8. Exmoor
9. Knabstrup
10. TBxAppendix?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Mini
2. Gypsy
3.Welsh
4. TB
5. QH
6. Saddlebred
7. Spanish Mustang
8. Exmoor Pony
9. Knabstrup (SP?)
10. Apendix (QH x TB)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

#2 could also be a Gypsy Drum/Cob/Vanner


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Fallabella
2. gypsy vanner
3. Welsh
4. QH (appendix perhaps)
5. paso fino or another QH
6. Warmblood
7. mustang
8. Exmoor
9. American Pony
10. Anglo-Arab


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> Well, I can't be all wrong, can I? Here goes:
> 1. Shetland
> 2. Gypsy Vanner
> 3. no clue
> ...


NorthernMama- 5 right! yes my horse is loved (fat) lol



AnnaLover said:


> 1) Shetland?
> 
> 2) Drum Horse
> 
> ...


AnnaLover- 5 right!



LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> 1. mini
> 2. Shire
> 3. Welsh
> 4. tb
> ...


LoveTheSaddlebreds- 7 right- best so far!



VanillaBean said:


> 1. Mini
> 2. Gypsy
> 3.Welsh
> 4. TB
> ...


VanillaBean- 5 1/2 



My2Geldings said:


> 1. Fallabella
> 2. gypsy vanner
> 3. Welsh
> 4. QH (appendix perhaps)
> ...


My2Geldings- 6 right!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

which ones did i get wrong?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> which ones did i get wrong?


1,2,3,6 and 10 (half right on 10 though he is tb x, one person has got it right so far )


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

2 is a drum horse though... i googled it. it's the first picture that shows up on google images.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yes he is but hes a shire (to give it away), used as a drum horse, its not a breed.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Falabella
2. Gypsy Shire (lol)
3. Welsh
4. Thoroughbred
5. Quarter Horse
6. Coloured Warmblood
7. Mustang
8. Exmoor
9. umm....Knabstrup (or Appy)
10. Thoroughbred X Quarter


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> 1. Falabella
> 2. Gypsy Shire (lol)
> 3. Welsh
> 4. Thoroughbred
> ...


8 right! and a half mark awarded for no. 10 he is a tb x but not with a qh


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> 2 is a drum horse though... i googled it. it's the first picture that shows up on google images.


http://www.gypsyhorses.com/Horses/galwar.htmhttp://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...m+horse&gbv=2&hl=en&ei=uVEyS9amE4mf-gbGk9CuCg

here's the link he is a drum horse type, breed: shire, stallion, famous too!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Fallabella
2. Shire
3. Welsh
4. tb
5. QH
6. Sporthorse
7. Mustang
8. Exmoor
9. Knabstrup
10. TBxAppendix


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> 1. Fallabella
> 2. Shire
> 3. Welsh
> 4. tb
> ...


wow 9 1/2 out of 10! thats good! got 6 right, 1st one! 1/2 mark was on 10. hes a tb x something else a.k.a. Anglo-____


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*ok the answers*

all of the questions have been answered right at least once so here we go... feel free to contradict if you want

*1. Falabella - *even minier than a mini!
*2. Shire* - turns out is a famous drum horse stallion for the queen! so well done for people that did their research, i looked him up and it turns out he passed away, rip pretty shire
*3. Welsh Mountain sec A* < sec a- no one got that but it is, has the purest shape head and little
*4. Thoroughbred - *easy one!
*5. Quarter Horse -* bit deceptive because of the colouring but well done peeps
*6. Sport Horse*- whey! someone got it!
*7. Mustang *- maybe it was the background image that gave this one away
*8. Exmoor* - a great brittish breed!
*9. Knapstrup - *suprised so many of you got this one! well done
*10. Anglo-Arab *- one person got my baby's breed right!, spose that pic doesnt show off his arabside as well lol, love him to bits! cheat hint- could have gone to my barn to find that one out


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh, darn you posted all the answers, before I could reply...LoL!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

FYI, a Falabella is just a mini that decends from one breeder in Mexico  And they are NOT always small.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well ive never seen a big one! lol
over here minis and falabellas are different


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Oh, darn you posted all the answers, before I could reply...LoL!!!


sorry!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I need to correct myself, Argentina, not Mexico.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

The coloured shire is only a 3/4 shire at the most, his mum was a part shire.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah most shires are crossed


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Mini
2. Gypsy Cob
3. Welsh Pony
4. Thoroughbred
5. Quarter Horse
6. Swedish WB?
7. Mustang
8. Exmoor pony
9. Knabstrup
10. TBXStandy?


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

quick reply



 Shetland pony
 Irish Cob
 Welsh Sec A
 Trakhener [sp?]
 don't know
 Dutch WB
 Mustang
 Exmoor
 either an Appaloosa or a Knabstrupper
 don't know


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Not to get too nitpicky, but Shire IS a breed, not just a type.....and it is a registerable breed, and has been since 1878 in England and since 1885 in the USA.
The Shire Horse Society - Breed Standard
The Shire Horse Society - Registration

ASHA Breed Standard

Purebred Shires do not come in Tobiano-- More minimal Sabino, yes, but Tobiano, no.

The website posted about the OP horse said the spotted stallion Galway Warrior was a SON of a famous Shire-- Galway Warrior was a famous Drum Horse. Other sources around the web identify his dam as a 1/2 Shire (but from unknown lineage).

Galway Warrior

Galway Warrior Drum

DraftsForSale.com

Galway's Iris - Bay Other for Sale in Platteville, Colorado CO - FREE Ads


Not sure about Europe, but there are indeed registries formed for Drum Horses now in the USA--
GCDHA
American Drum Horse Association, Drum Horse Registry, Drum Horse For Sale, Drum Horse Breeders

Galway warrior was registered with both of the above registries.

So, he is a 3/4 Shire perhaps.... but IMO more correctly, he is Drum Horse.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah know that and its not tobiano, hes piebald


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The term "tobiano" and "piebald" refer to the same thing - a spotted horse. Tobiano is a defined pattern while "piebald" is a more general term such as "pinto" would be. Since a Shire is a pure bred and not a cross, the spotted pattern would not be allowed in the registry.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Eastowest said:


> he is Drum Horse.


Isn't a drum horse just a Shire or Clydesdale that's used in the military band??

:?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

American Drum Horse Association, Drum Horse Registry, Drum Horse For Sale, Drum Horse Breeders


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Lobelia Overhill said:


> Isn't a drum horse just a Shire or Clydesdale that's used in the military band??
> 
> :?


yes! you're right, there are societies for 'drum horses' though but they are not a breed x

in the UK we hardley ever use the 'paint' horse terms for coloured horses (like tobiano etc), unless we are refering to american paint horses that have been imported or bred here. its Piebald for black and white horses and skewbald for brown (bay) and white or any other colour with white. this may be just the world of horses i have been brought up in though. Ive never seen a paint horse in the UK although I know there is a stud stallion local to me that is a registered american paint.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> American Drum Horse Association, Drum Horse Registry, Drum Horse For Sale, Drum Horse Breeders


like your avatar, i didnt know santa delivered his gifts that way!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

1. Fallabella
2. Gypsy
3. Halfinger
4. AQH
5. QH
6. Paint Horse
7. Lusitano
8. Dartmoor
9. Knabstrupper
10. TB Cross (Warmblood?)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

speedy da fish said:


> like your avatar, i didnt know santa delivered his gifts that way!


Thank you!

.... and you are right about piebald and skewbald. It's been so long since I've heard those terms that I forgot about the color differences!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> yes! you're right, there are societies for 'drum horses' though but they are not a breed x
> 
> in the UK we hardley ever use the 'paint' horse terms for coloured horses (like tobiano etc), unless we are refering to american paint horses that have been imported or bred here. its Piebald for black and white horses and skewbald for brown (bay) and white or any other colour with white. this may be just the world of horses i have been brought up in though. Ive never seen a paint horse in the UK although I know there is a stud stallion local to me that is a registered american paint.


thanks! I was beginning to think I was going mental! :lol:


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

1 Mini
2 Drum
3 Welch Section A
4 Racing QH so most likely 50% TB aswell
5 Quarter Horse..grulla
6 Dutch Warmblood, Pinto Warmblood, Sporthorse of Color
7 Stang
8 Exmoor
9 Knabstrup, Sporthorse of Color
10 Either a thick TB or a tall Quarter lol...maybe a cross


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Mini (Fallebella)
2. Gypsy Cob (or Drum horse)
3. Welsh
4. TB (or a really really tip-top performance QH)
5. QH
6. Hanoverian? (or a warmblood of some kind)
7. Mustang
8. Exmoor
9. Knabstrup
10. TB/TWH?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

1.mini
2. gypsy vanner
3. fat/pregnant pony......maybe welsh(idk)?
4. thoroughbred
5. morgan
6. paint
7. mustang, maybe Kiger?
8. no clue
9. appaloosa
10, no clue


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

1. Shetland
2. Gypsy Vanner/Cob
3. Welsh Pony
4. Thoroughbred
5. Quarter Horse
6. Not sure.. I'm going to guess Warmblood
7. Mustang or Brumby. 
8. Exmoor
9. Knabstrup or POA/Appy
10. Standardbred or QH? ..


----------



## janxaee (Dec 30, 2009)

1. Falabella/Mini
2.Gypsy Vanner/Cob
3. Welsh
4. Thoroughbred
5. Quarter Horse
6. Paint? or Paint/WB?
7. Mustang
8. Exmoor??
9. Knabstrup
10. Anglo-Arab


----------



## lmb350 (Aug 3, 2010)

1. mini
2. shire
2. welsh
4. QH
5. Kiger Mustang/QH
6. Spotted Warmblood
7. Mustang
8. Connemara
9. app
10. appendix


----------

